# A word about tracers..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Query came up under the reloading forum here regarding tracer bullets. I still see some .45 ACP stuff at gun shows loaded with tracers, and another correspondent said he still had some of the old Vector cartridges from Hornady.

Please keep in mind all tracer ammunition poses a fire hazard. And at this time of the year when things are getting dry they pose a distinct hazard. These should not be used "woods loafing" and should be used only under carefully controlled conditions only.

Please be careful!

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

No worries here because here in Cali tracer ammo is illegal. :wink:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It's good to know that. 

I meant to pick up some tracers just to see what they look like. I shoot at an indoor range so the fire hazard should be nil.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you shoot on an indoor range, the range may not be long enough fro the tracer element start to burn. Most .45 ACP tracer didn't start to burn until about thirty to fifty yards. I've seen some out to about seventy-five yards before becoming visible.

Bob Wright


----------

